# Cross or Lazy Eye.



## Marshmallow (Jan 7, 2013)

Does anyone have experience with this?

We noticed a while ago that our newly 2 year old's right eye occasionally looks crossed when he's looking at us (it happens more often than not - it's just a slight drift inward). We thought he would grow out of it (I've now read on-line that that's not the case), but he hasn't and we've now scheduled an eye exam for him at the end of this month.

I am freaking out over it expecting the worst.  If anyone can shine some light on this situation, please do!


----------



## jmarroq (Jul 2, 2008)

I have accomodative esotropia. My parents didn't pick up on it until I was about 4. I was lying in bed, and asked them why I always see two night-lights. They didn't patch my eye, but I wore glasses (bi-focal, then progressive) until I was about 12. Then I wore them for reading/close work only. I am also far-sighted and have astigmatism.

I still have a very lazy eye when trying to look at something up close. When I drink too much or am very tired my eye turns in a little. I know people probably notice it when I am looking at price tags or labels, or when I am reading a menu, but I don't care. I can close one eye so I don't see double, but I usually don't bother. It's actually a little clearer with double vision if that makes sense.

I often wondered if this was due to a birth injury. I was a huge baby and my mother was a very petite 90 lb 5 ft tall woman. They used forceps and I was all bruised around my head and face, and I was placed in isolation because one of my eyes was red. I later found out that there is a high rate of heredity with my condition (50/50)...however, my parents/grandparents don't have a crossed eye. I did find an old photo of a distant relative with a severely crossed eye (probably before the days of corrective lenses for this type of thing). My son had poor vision in one eye, and they patched him. He now wears glasses but does not have the same condition. My daughter doesn't have it either according to the doctor, but she can make one eye cross if she tries.


----------

